# KNX programmieren ohne ETS neue Lib "Transparent Modus"



## Tiktal (27 September 2017)

Moin zusammen,

ich freu mich grad wie ein Honigkuchenpferd!

Habe gerade eine Info-Mail von WAGO bekommen. Dort steht das es eine neue .lib gibt die es ermöglichen soll KNX ohne die (sauteure) ETS-Software zu programmieren!

Hier kann man die KNX_02_de runter laden.

Hab keine Ahnung wie das mit der Adressierung gemeint ist und funktionieren soll, aber ein Verzicht der ETS (der einzige Grund wieso ich mich bisher nie mit KNX beschäftigt habe) wäre ein guter Grund um endlich mit KNX anzufangen! 

Vielleicht bringt WAGO ja einen Anwendungshinweis mit Probe-Programmen raus.

Gruß

Onno


----------



## dingo (27 September 2017)

"...ohne die (sauteure) ETS-Software zu programmieren!" <- Falsch gedacht


Es ist im Transparentmodus lediglich möglich, ohne die TP1- Klemme in der ETS zu konfigurieren, z. B. eine bestehende Anlage aufzuschalten.

Für die KNX- Geräte ist nach wie vor eine ETS erforderlich!


----------



## Tiktal (27 September 2017)

Hallo Dingo,

ich konnte mir das auch nicht vorstellen, aber als ich das gelesen habe. Auszug aus der Bibliothekenbeschreibung KNX_02.lib:

"Der „Transparent Modus" (TM) ist eine alternative Betriebsart der 753-646 KNX-Klemme, bei der keine Inbetriebnahme durch die KNX-Inbetriebnahme Software (ETS) erforderlich ist. Das ETS-Plugin wird, anders als bei der Standardbetriebsart, nicht benötigt. "

Dann hab ich das wohl falsch verstanden...


----------



## GLT (27 September 2017)

Naja - eigentlich steht das ganz eindeutig da - interessant ist das trotzdem.


----------



## Tiktal (28 September 2017)

Was steht da eindeutig? Kann mir das jetzt mal jemand kurz erklären? Vielleicht sogar WAGO selber?

Wie ich schrieb, habe mich noch nie mit KNX auseinander gesetzt, deswegen sind Infos gerne gesehen...

Gruß

Onno


----------



## Daniel_G (28 September 2017)

> Was steht da eindeutig? Kann mir das jetzt mal jemand kurz erklären? Vielleicht sogar WAGO selber?





> Naja ist doch wie es da steht, die Klemme wird nicht in der ETS eingerichtet sonden über Wago selbst. Die Kommunikation geht dann über die Gruppenadressen der bestehenden Anlage. Die Anlage muss aber bestehen bzw eine Export Datei aus der ETS ( kenne ich von anderen Systemen so)


----------



## .:WAGO::0100272:. (28 September 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,
der „Transparent Modus“ wurde entwickelt um Service-Tätigkeiten zu erleichtern ohne jedes Mal die ETS nutzen zu müssen.
Es ist aber nicht so, dass die ETS nicht weiter benötigt wird wie dingo schon schrieb. Für die normale Konfiguration von KNX Geräten ist die ETS nach wie vor erforderlich.

Mit dem Transparent Modus, kann wie Daniel_G bereits geschrieben hat, über die SPS und TP1 Klemme (753-646) direkt in die Gruppenadressen des KNX Netzwerkes geschrieben werden. Diese Kommunikationsobjekte sind in der ETS und auch in den anderen KNX Geräten nicht bekannt, daher „Transparent Modus“.

KNX ist ein Feldbus welcher auch ohne eine Wago Steuerung funktioniert. Wago bietet lediglich die Möglichkeit verschiedene Steuerungen in Kombination mit einem speziellen Modul zu Nutzen um Teilnehmer dieses Feldbusses zu werden. Dies kann in verschiedenen Formen geschehen.

Wir unterstützen Sie gerne bei Ihren Vorhaben, können aber in diesem Portal keine Grundlagenschulung liefern. 

Für die Grundlagen des Feldbus KNX können wir die KNX Grundkurs Schulung der KNX Association cvba empfehlen.
Für die Anwendung von KNX mit Wago Kontrollern können wir Ihnen unsere KNX Schulung empfehlen.  Weitere Informationen finden Sie auf unserer Internetseite.


----------



## GLT (28 September 2017)

Bei der "normalen" Inbetriebnahme wird mittels eines ETS-Plugins die Wago-Klemme KNX-seitig "geladen" - mit der neuen Bibliothek ist das - im Transparent-Modus nicht mehr zwingend nötig.

Es hat aber nichts damit zu tun, dass du über die Klemme ohne ETS ein KNX-System programmieren könntest.

Weiterhin ist nicht gesichert, dass man ohne Anpassung mittels ETS auch die nötigen Funktionen realisieren kann; gehen Informationen (GAs) über Linienkoppler/Router u. werden dort nicht in den Filtertabellen (darf durch) gepflegt, kommt die Information gar nicht erst bei der Klemme an, respekte andersrum - deine Schaltbefehle gehen ins Nirvana.

Ebenso verhält es sich, wenn Du eine GA kreierst, die keinem KNX-Gerät sonst bekannt ist - nett, aber sinnlos.

Es steht halt explizit dort, dass nur das ETS-Plugin nicht mehr unbedingt nötig ist - nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Der Vorteil des transparenten Modus spielt KEINE Rolle, wenn der Wagoprogrammierer auch der KNX-IBN ist - der kann sich die Welt gestalten, wie er sie braucht.

Wenn der SPS-Automatisierer u. der KNX-Mensch aber verschiedene Menschen (Firmen) sind, kann es sein, dass der nette Partner evtl. eine GA vergessen hat oder eine falsche verknüpft - mit dem transparten Modus kann der SPSler seine Steuerung anpassen, ohne das sein Gegenüber extra antanzen muss - solange die obigen Randbedingungen gegeben sind.


----------



## Tiktal (29 September 2017)

@*GLT*: danke, das hat geholfen. Es steht da vielleicht das das ETS-Plugin nicht benötigt wird, als absoluter KNX Fremdling, sagt mir das aber erstmal nichts.

Ok, dann endschuldigt meine Unwissenheit. Hab ich trotzdem was gelernt.

Gruß

Onno


----------

